# palm tree trimming



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone on here do this, I want to get this thing cleaned up a little, bring the boot up and trim the fronds.... Pile them along the road for Wednesday yard debris pick up.... West Pensacola (Coral creek S/D)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm curious what this would cost. I have 6 that need trimmed. Might be cheaper for me to rent a lift and pole saw them though.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I'm curious what this would cost. I have 6 that need trimmed. Might be cheaper for me to rent a lift and pole saw them though.


It depends on how hungry the "Insured" tree company is that gives you a quote / estimate.

I have 4 that looked like Jim's, I paid $50 per tree.
They were ten years planted and had never been trimmed.
The county trash truck would only take half of the pile at a time there was so much debris. So it took two weeks for it to go away for free.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

n/a


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dangermon said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Are you still needing a palm trimming service? I'll be happy to quote you on your palm.
> 
> ...


 couple months to late.... sorry, its been done for a while, I'll keep you in mind though...


----------

